# blood and mucus in stools



## Alexandra (Oct 27, 2009)

We have had alfie for nearly 3 weeks now. We first thought he was too small for a 3month old, but a visit to the vets, and some reassurance from people on here made us feel happier! His weight was 5.5kg. We were also told he is very windy! The vet gave us some Kalogel to help harden up his stools and prevent any blood and mucus. 
That evening he opened his bowels and I found in it fresh blood. It was also very watery and loose. I presumed it must have been trauma caused by anal thermometer that the vet used and so carried on with Kalogel.
A couple of days later there was still no change in his stools. Called the vets and they told me it was fine as he was on Kalogel and to carry on. We have now finished the course. He still has loose stools, with blood and mucus and it is very offensive in smell. He has been wormed 3 weeks ago. He is well in himself. So off we go to the vets for further investigations - I hope. 

Anyone else had any problems with blood and mucus? thank you ???


----------



## williajm (Apr 13, 2009)

Sounds to me like coccidia. Our boxer fought a few bouts of this. Turns out they can get it by eating infected stool. I have a quail pen for my vizsla, and during our boxer's second treatment for coccidia I found him eating the quail droppings. I fenced in the quail pen, and he was cured after the second round of treatment.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Have you considered switching his food at all? We went through several different kinds of foods before we found one that resulted in solid stools. This doesn't seem to be unusual with V's. You might consider a switch.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

this sounds very similar to what Purdey went through when she was younger..the vet suggested rice and chicken for a few days and then gradually re-introduce their food 1/3-2/3 1//2-1/2 etc etc. This seemed to sort it out and if i see any signs i just add a few spoons of rice to her food for a few days and hey presto!! vets seemed to think it was an irratation of the bowel.. now she s nearly six months (touch wood) i thinks she grown out of it. good luck


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Consider giardia as a possibility, too (I'm guessing your vet will check for this, but you could ask specifically). Like coccidia, it's caused by a type of protozoa (parasite). We found a bit of blood in Rosie's stool at one point while she had it. Maybe mucus, I can't remember. The diarrhea she had was light colored (apparently that's classic for giardia), and her appetite and energy were normal (also classic). You're doing the right thing to be persistent if he's still symptomatic--it can't be normal for it to persist like that, and in young dogs, it's better to have whatever it is diagnosed and treated promptly so they continue to gain weight normally.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I pulled this old thread up because we are experiencing similar problems with Elza. 

I have posted about her eating habit, that she seemed to got off her food, then a few days ago she started to have soft poopoos, and in the last two days she's having very soft poopoos. Sometimes 3 times in an hour walk. Not normal. There's also little blood spots in it. All red, not dried blood. Maybe a bit mucusy. 
I have started to give her some rice with her kibbles with probiotic yoghurt. So far no change, but it's only been a day. 
She seems to be happy, still energetic no difference I can tell. 
But what was a bit of a shock that last night Elza poopooed in the flat! This has not happened for many many months, she is fully housetrained! When I got back from work I took her out and she had peepoo. My partner was on nightshift so she would have been taken out at 5:30 am and I took her out just before midnight. This has never been an issue that she couldn't hold it. 
Anyway, I woke up that I can smell baaaaad! Since I knew Elza was not well I was sure its not my imagination. I jumped out of bed to check up on her and she did a huge one in front of the entrance door... It was half hardish, half poopie. Again little blood spots. No moving things in it. She was wormed 3 weeks ago. 

I wonder if any of you had similar issue. I didn't really find any recent post about it. 

Also when Elza was smaller, just 2-5 months old she had twice inflammation in her colon. We were thinking if this is the same but those occasions it went away pretty quickly. Once she had antibiotics with a supplement of healthy bacteria and the second time we just bought her more healthy bacteria supplement ( very expensive) and it went away without antibiotics. I do not like her taking medicine, so first we try the healthier option. If it doesn't improve by Tuesday we will take her to the vet.

Any input would be nice. Thanks everyone


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Blood in the diarrhea can be bad. Mucus, in my experience, meant they ate something they shouldn't and there's extra bacteria in their stomach trying to get it out (pup might need antibiotics for this). If she were eating and drinking normally I'd continue life but feed her rice and chicken (soup, broth, or boiled meat) for a few days as she may mot want her kibble if her stomach is upset. If she's having frequent diarrhea and not drinking, she's at risk for dehydration and might need subcutaneous fluids. 

I guess the big question is: did she possibly eat something she shouldn't have?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would drop off a stool sample at the vets. Mucus and a nasty smell means there is something going on. Your vet should be able to test for Coccidia and Giardia with the sample in their office. Young pups can go down quick so I would be looking for an answer.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for replies! 

We will call the vet to ask what they suggest. 

SteelCityDozer, I think she could have picked up stg. She's keep drinking from puddles on our walks. It's been raining so much here, I usually tell her to leave it but by then she could have had a lick or two. I also saw her eating some poop a week or so ago. Wether it was fox poo or stg else I don't know. 

TexasRed, luckily she eats and drinks well. The initial not-eating-well has stopped since I put rice and yoghurt in her food.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

This morning when I took Elza out for 20 mins she poopooed 4 times!!! :-[

Called the vet for an appointment, got one for tmrrw morning. We will take a sample too. If she would have improved by today I would have left it but since this morning experience I'm sure it will not go away by itself. :-\

Let you know the outcome just for some info for everyone.


----------



## katicabogar86 (Jul 4, 2012)

Csilla (12 wks old) just had a similar situation, the poop situation sounds exactly the same, (but no blood)and it ended up being round worms. I initially thought she had gotten into some bad water (it's been raining a lot here too) . The treatment was simple, a tasteless powder mixed into her food for five days . Before figuring it out she had stopped eating but had been drinking water and was getting lethargic. Now she's better than ever and no longer a SUPER picky eater, just slightly 

Hope your Elza feels better soon !! Keep us posted .


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Went to see the Vet this morning. 
But before that we woke that Elza was crying. She never cries at the morning! We jumped out of bed to check up on her. Again she poopooed inside with a huge puddle of pee!!! :-\
Cleared up the mess and my partner took her out and she tried to poo 4 more times. Poor thing! :-[

Vet gave antibiotics for 5 days (Stomorgyl), special prescription food and Canigest paste. We took a stool sample but she only looked at it. She said rice didnt do any good for her, it was totally undigested. 

We agreed its best for her to go on a special diet for sensitive dogs. Although she's not allergic to any food but since her digestive system is a bit weak it's better to boost it with the right food. We agreed together to change her onto James Wellbeloved which she highly recommended even though they (at the surgery) sell Hill's dog food. 

Well another £100 pound less in our pocket!  Hopefully she gets better soon and this peepoo in the house won't happen again.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

4th day on antibiotic, special diet and Elza still has blooded poopoo. First one usually sort of ok than as we carry on walking she will have 2-4 more tries. All of it tiny bits of mucus and blood. :-[
She's still energetic and happy but I started to worry why it doesn't seem to get better. Should we call the Vet again or wait a few more days?


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear Elza is still have bloody stool. I would definitely give your vet another call - after 4 days of antibiotics they should be kicking in already.

Keep us posted. Hope this gets better soon!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When the vet tested the stool sample what all did she test for?
Next, if there is something in her food that she is sensitive to it can cause mucus and running stool.
My daughters Catahoula can't have beef or she will have stools like you are describing. Dogs that have a sensitivity to beef have a good chance of have the same results to dairy products.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks *pippa31*, it's just doesnt seem to get better and I'm not sure if the antibiotic helped at all. 

*TexasRed*, the Vet didn't test it. I thought they would but she just looked at it too see what's in it or how it looks like. :-\

Up until now she was eating the exact same food since we got her in January. Now she's on a special diet prescribed by the Vet, so it's not what we gave her before.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Adrino,

I am so sorry to hear that Elza isn't well - you must be very worried. 

For what it is worth - when Boris had very loose poos (10wks) and the vet put him on antibiotics and Royal Canine sensitivity diet (Rice and chicken) although it sorted the problem - the rice went through undigested and our vet said that that was probably a sign that he was grain intolerant. He was on Burns at the time so we switched to a grain free food and have not had any trouble since.

I do hope she is better soon. Keep us posted.


----------

